# 2.0 TFSI FWD light steering



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

To whom it may concern:

There's a very interesting topic developing on the German motor-talk forum regarding the power assistance steering of the normal front wheel driven TT. Apparently Audi released a software update recently that allows for choosing TTS parameters. Those who requested the update and got it claim there is more weight in the steering and less vibrations. Not every dealer wants to perform the update as they claim that it's TTS software that shouldn't be on a TT. They say it would violate AUDI AG support. Others have no troubles installing it.

In short it should work more or less like this:

Connect the car to VAS.
Select the power steering controller
Normally it should have parameter settings 235
Then when searching for errors/updates, the TTS setting should be selectable and upload-able to the car.

I don't have any more details than this right now. I'm not familiar with VAS software and certainly not the English terms in it. So it may all sound very cryptic or plain wrong even. Anyhow, a dealer who is fully up to date with all the ins and outs of VAS and who has updated his VAS recently with the latest and greatest just might be able to turn the house women's steering of the TT into a more manly version. Next month I'm talking to my dealer to see if he can do the trick on mine too. Otherwise I'm tempted to drive to a German dealer and get it done.

V6 models don't seem to gain anything.

The links:

http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/lenk...les-audi-update-schafft-abhilfe-t3810593.html

http://www.stemei.de/pages/coding/audi-tt-8j/lenkung-anpassen.php

I'll update this topic when there are new developments...


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

This is a god send because the light steering on my FWD TT is shocking! Adaptive steering is bad! Much prefer it more harder so there is more feel.

I'll be inquiring to my dealer about this. Thanks


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Good I spy. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

As promised, I'd return to this one once I'd been at the dealers.

Well today was the day. The dealer hadn't heard of this one before, but he was very willing to give it a try. And indeed, for my standard, non modified TT with still its original steering rack, year 2006, model year 2007, we managed to update the steering software to that of the TT*S*. How cool is that?

On my drive home, I must say the steering now does require more force to turn: Less fragile woman setting, more two hands at the wheel setting. This makes the drive more involving. Finally my TT feels like a man car. Wholeheartedly recommended!

The mechanic came back with a big smile after his short test drive: he'll be updating his TT too. The after sales manager asked me when I could start at his dealership. :lol:

I got the update free of charge as it was a very nice learning experience for them too. It only took about 10 minutes.

Oh and did I share with you guys that I'm happy with my new steering feel?


----------



## knarf_st (Jul 28, 2008)

Good to hear that it also works in the Netherlands  Which dealer did the modification, I am also living in the Netherlands and would like to have the light steering adjusted (sorry but cannot use the PM function yet)


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I promised my dealer to phone them next week about the result. I'll ask them then if they allow me to put their name on this forum. But you should always be able to contact your own dealer, ask them 10 to 15 minutes of their time with their head mechanic. Where do you live?


----------



## knarf_st (Jul 28, 2008)

I live near Den Bosch.

Is the update really a big difference?


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Heck, I'll go for this.... after driving an R8 for 4 days, I got used to the weight required to turn the wheel. When I got back into the TT, if felt like I had 185 width tyres on it.... I'd love for the steering to be heavier 

Hope it works on 2009 cars too...I'll visit my dealer on Monday


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a great bit of info. 8)


----------



## cb543 (Feb 21, 2009)

Can this be changed by anyone with VAGCOM / VCDS or does it have to be done by a dealer?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

knarf_st said:


> I live near Den Bosch.


It was done near Amsterdam. So perhaps it's smarter to contact your own dealer first. He won't know about it, but when he's willing to connect his computer to your car, he can easily find out if the TTS software can be uploaded



knarf_st said:


> Is the update really a big difference?


How long is a piece of string? In my opinion the steering weight was only right at illegal speeds. The weight that gets in the steering at higher speeds now appears at a much lower speed. That means driving on b-roads is now more involving and less wobbly in terms of steering feel.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

OscarTango said:


> Hope it works on 2009 cars too...I'll visit my dealer on Monday


Not sure if TDI (= quattro) can be updated. That one might have the heavier steering already....


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

cb543 said:


> Can this be changed by anyone with VAGCOM / VCDS or does it have to be done by a dealer?


The software is not available in the car. It has to come from the mother ship. So only a dealer can do it. The dealers computer was asking for a CD or whether it could download it, so it could upload it to my car.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

This sounds really good

Hope it can be done with vagcom

Would like to do mine

Phil


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Vagcom is out of the question. Software comes from Audi Germany. This is not setting a few bits and bobs. It's a remap of the power steering.


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Very very interesting question.  
I have the same feeling with the steering wheel.
I will ask to my dealer to do the same.
Thanks for the info.
Regards


----------



## knarf_st (Jul 28, 2008)

TT-driver said:


> knarf_st said:
> 
> 
> > I live near Den Bosch.
> ...


Thanks, I will go to my own dealer!!!


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

ok so i called the audi dealer today i tried to explain that i wan it a software update of the power steering from a TTS to my Standard TT ... and they couldnt understand.

if someone could help me ? is there a code i can give them?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi TT-REX,

there is no code and as you've found out the dealer won't know about it if he hasn't done the trick before.

So you need to go to the dealer, ask them to hook up your car to their computer. Once all is recognised it's somewhere in 'section' 44: the steering section. There at some stage TTS can be selected (yes here is where it goes vague as it all went pretty quick and it was the first time I saw the VAG computer). After selecting TTS it asks for a CD or permission to go on-line (probably because I was the first one asking). That's what they did at my dealer. Software seemed to come straight from Audi, was downloaded and uploaded and that was it.


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi TT-driver.
Another question:
Is the steering more responsive and sensitive when you loose grip, or only require more force to turn?
Thanks for answer.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Kevin,

That's a tough one to answer. I usually don't loose grip 

As you may be aware, the power steering is fully electrical. In my opinion, the less assistance, the less interference, the more your hands are talking to the front wheels and the more the wheels talk back. Perhaps the steering will go lighter more clearly as the front wheels are loosing grip.

Anyhow, gone is the large Renault type of steering but it's not hello BMW/MX-5 feeling. It's still Audi, but a better Audi steering. More involving, more sports car like but not dominant shouting for constant attention. I guess it's one of the aspects why TTS drivers say that the TTS is the better drivers car.

The turning ratio stays the same as mechanically nothing changed. So lock to lock the number of turns didn't change. That's a good thing anyhow as you wouldn't want an extremely sensitive steering at high speeds. The impressive solid feeling that the road holding gives at 100mph+ just arrives at a lower speed.

The sensitivity to vibrations (in-balance in the wheels) is less too.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

*I talked to my dealer. Anyone owning a TT is welcome to visit him and getting the update done. Normal rates will apply, but it won't take long, hence won't be too expensive. I can't guarantee your TT is eligible for the update. That is up to Audi AG. Based on results in Germany, I'd say only FWD 2.0 TFSI models benefit from this update. The dealer is not far from Amsterdam/Schiphol. PM me for details*


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

Gents this is very interesting, would really like to get this done. Any thoughts on whether UK dealers would do it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lol, not a chance!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

While I agree it's fairly unlikely a main dealer will do this, there are several large independents who have VAS machines. I can't see any reason why they wouldn't do it, or any competent remapper can change the ECU programming. Given access to a TTS to read the relevant sections of the ECU there is no reason why it couldn't be done without a VAS machine.

Try Inde-Tech in Milton Keynes. I've used their VAS machine in the past and they are incredibly helpful.

www.inde-tech.co.uk


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Went in the dealer today ( Belgian ) and they had no clue at first....then checked their pc for available updates and went : ahhhh yeeeeaaaassss.... there IS an update available. They didn't say it wouldn't work for the TDI, so I booked it in next week...let's see what happens 8)


----------



## philip68 (Jan 25, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> *I talked to my dealer. Anyone owning a TT is welcome to visit him and getting the update done. Normal rates will apply, but it won't take long, hence won't be too expensive. I can't guarantee your TT is eligible for the update. That is up to Audi AG. Based on results in Germany, I'd say only FWD 2.0 TFSI models benefit from this update. The dealer is not far from Amsterdam/Schiphol. PM me for details*


Hi TT-Driver,

I'm very interested in this update! Super!
Can you send me a PM with the dealer's details?
I also live in the Netherlands.

Hope to hear from you soon!

Thanks!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Philip, you have a new message.


----------



## philip68 (Jan 25, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> Philip, you have a new message.


@ TT-driver

Super, many thanks!!!
I will give them a ring next week, keep you posted.

Greetz Philip


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok TT-driver.
Thanks for the answer.  
I will ask to my dealer.

And meanwhile, I will wait more experiences of the people...
More TTS update steering opinions please! :wink: 
Best regards


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

At the dealer now....RS software being uploaded. Exciting...


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

And I can confirm... It works on the 2009 Tdi's as well  heavier steering , more precise. Off for a drive now


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah! Congrats!


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

went to the dealer today ..
i told them what to do exactly as u said TT driver,
They say it would violate AUDI AG support if i ever got a accident if they scan the car they would get in trouble bla bla bla

almost got in a fight lol, but kept my cool cause dint wan it to knock the woopsie out of the guy refusing to get it done infront of the hot receptionist :lol:

ill try a another audi tomorrow :mrgreen:


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

In my view (and my dealer's view) it's simple: if Audi AG makes the software available, they are supporting it. It's not an illegal hack. On the German forum it appeared that more dealers are using the same excuse in order not to please the customer.


----------



## Bailey (Jun 24, 2011)

Took a trip to Audi Plymouth earlier to ask about the software but they had no idea what I was on about. Only told me that their database doesn't show any updates needed for my car. Guess it's a case of "computer says no".


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

TT-REX said:


> went to the dealer today ..
> i told them what to do exactly as u said TT driver,
> They say it would violate AUDI AG support if i ever got a accident if they scan the car they would get in trouble bla bla bla
> 
> ...


Wow Bro, lucky Canadians are Americans without guns 

Can't believe you would knock the woopsie out of the service advisor just because he wont tighten up your steering, just hope for his sake nothing major goes wrong with yer motor ........ wouldn't give much for his life expectancy if your tracking goes out


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

CWM3 said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> > went to the dealer today ..
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

CWM3 said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> > went to the dealer today ..
> ...


Just imagine if the dealers had the same attitude...

if you dont buy a sporty model im going to knock the woopsie out of you. 
What do you mean 2WD TT with RS software - i should rip your nuts off tight cnut.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > TT-REX said:
> ...


Agree some people need to have an attitude update.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > TT-REX said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

CWM3 said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> > went to the dealer today ..
> ...


 :lol: nah bro its cause he wasnt giving me a good escuse why he wont do it beside bull .. and he was talking loudly like he was the owner of the dealership .. boff the hot receptionist saved his teeth


----------



## cavolonero (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Guys, I've just paid for a 2006 TT 2.0TFSI and will take delivery tomorrow or Thursday.
During the test drive I noticed the steering is a bit girly and would love to get this update done.
I live in Amsterdam but can't PM on the Forum yet as you need a certain number of posts before you're allowed that.
Could someone please tell me which dealer knows how to update the powersteering to TTS/TTRS settings?
Cheers, Bart


----------



## Fritschy (Jul 30, 2012)

@Bart,

I have the exact same problem, :-(

(I live in Utrecht, but the problem is the same) 
What dealer did the changing? 
And I'm looking for an dealer with some experience in de whole TT thing as well.
(Not an lease audi company who sells mostly to lease-drivers).

(Have an Radio problem to be sorted for my TT, hence my question)


----------



## cavolonero (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll ask the Audi deler @ A'dam Holendrecht next week. Will let you know if they can help...TT RS steering software would be quite good.

What are other common handling/steering improvement mods for a TT 2.0 TFSI? ie. replacing the bushes with a heavy duty type, strutbraces, tires/wheels, different steering arms, etc. Any advice?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

cavolonero said:


> I'll ask the Audi deler @ A'dam Holendrecht next week. Will let you know if they can help...TT RS steering software would be quite good.
> 
> What are other common handling/steering improvement mods for a TT 2.0 TFSI? ie. replacing the bushes with a heavy duty type, strutbraces, tires/wheels, different steering arms, etc. Any advice?


The best "bang for buck" handling mods are a new rear anti roll bar and the whiteline anti lift kit, these really liven up the car and don't cost too much


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

@ Fritschy and cavolonero, you have a PM. Hope you can read it.


----------



## cavolonero (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks TT driver!! (I got it but can't respond in a PM)
Will let you know once I've had the change made.
Cheers, Bart


----------



## Fritschy (Jul 30, 2012)

@TT-driver, yes no problem 

And indeed, it seems I cannot reply, but thanks for the PM


----------



## philip68 (Jan 25, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> @ Fritschy and cavolonero, you have a PM. Hope you can read it.


@ TT Driver

Hi TT-driver,

I've made an appointment on the 2nd of januari 2013!
I have a personal question but it's not possible for me to send you an email.....  
Is it possible that you leave me your emailadres?

Thanks!!

Greetz Philip


----------



## philip68 (Jan 25, 2012)

Today I went to the dealer for the new software.(Audi Maas, Uithoorn The Netherlands)
Good service, nice guys!
I am a bit disappointed because for me it doesn't work  as expected...... It's still light steering.
Even the dealer told me that they couldn't feel any difference on all cars (2x) they fitted the new TTS software on.(mine and TT-driver)

Perhaps I feel a bit of a differance at 80 km speed?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi philip68,

I'm sorry to read it didn't work out on your car. Mine is definitely better at speeds of around 80 km/h and higher. The difference isn't huge but it's just enough to take away the light steering feel at above city driving speeds. Before I only liked the assistance at high speeds. Now it's all right at any speed: still light in city driving, firm enough at 80km/h and higher giving a good road holding feel.

Perhaps you should drive a bit more to feel the difference.


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

TT Driver, do you have the details to hand. Can you please send me them on PM. thanks


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

you've got a PM.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I thought power assistance was only relevant at low speeds and geometrically tapered off as speed increased. Maybe the TTS software tapers off sooner than the standard software.

Personally, I find the mk2 steering over assisted. After one year of ownership its the only thing im still not keen on with the TT.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Templar said:


> Maybe the TTS software tapers off sooner than the standard software.


Correct! Not by much but indeed it does.


----------



## davenearside (Mar 27, 2005)

Thread bump!
Could I please ask if anyone has had the TTS steering settings uploaded to their standard TT please? This will ultimately save me the 499 mile (8 hr 47min) trip the aforementioned dealer in Amsterdam!
Thanks in advance


----------

